# NC45 Comparing L/S shades



## Sophisto (Aug 26, 2009)

I LOVE freckletone.... it has become my everyday color. I've been searching for similiar neutrally colors.... . I recently picked up honeyflower, which is an okay shade but literally looks like I have NOTHING on (I'm talking vaseline at most) but I'll keep it for those super low key days.I also got Velvet Teddy a few weeks ago, which is okay as well.

Well yesterday, I went to my counter to check out Jubilee and Hug Me. I somehow left with Half-n-Half
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I got home and it looked just like Velvet Teddy.....

I've checked out the NC45 thread, and gotten some great recs. But do you all find VT, Hug Me, Jubilee, and HnH to be really similar, or can I justify having them?


----------



## LADII UNIQUE (Aug 26, 2009)

have you tried fresh brew? it kinda like freckletone


----------



## rororebel (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm NC45/50 and I have Hug Me,Fresh Brew, Half n Half and Freckletone. I'm always searching for the perfect nude too and I think that all those colours are great and justifiable because they all have slightly different undertones. Def. check out Fresh Brew it looks gross in the tube but  GORGEOUS on!


----------



## boogiedowndiva (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm NC45 and I love Freckletone too, it's such a perfect nude. Usually after wearing a nude lip for a week or two I like to switch it up and shock 'em with something bold, so I like Girl About Town as well. Another light and pretty lip color for me is Syrup.  I don't remember why I picked it up but I hated it once I got home with it and almost took it back but I'm glad I tried it.  It's the perfect summer pink.


----------



## makeupjunkie08 (Aug 26, 2009)

try Verve that's a really great colour too! Even though it's not really a nude


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 26, 2009)

I really like Freckletone...However Fresh Brew looks like pure Poo on me I hate it...I do like Patisserie (my new fav nude for this week) Blankety, Honeylove, Hue...But I have to say most of my Neutral Loves are LE...but you probably can find them at the CCO in Allen, I like 4N, 5N, Vanity's Child...I tend to gravitate more to pink colors though....anything Pink I love....


----------

